# Can I smoke shrimp at 250°



## mavven (Sep 6, 2013)

I'd like to make this recipe http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...hrimp-fajitas-healthy-eats-q-view#post_908346 

It says to smoke shrimp at 270° my cookshack only goes up to 250° I've never smoked shrimp is that ok?


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Sep 6, 2013)

Yep you can smoke shrimp at that temp. That recipe sounds great, we love to make smoked shrimp tacos!


----------



## redneck69 (Sep 6, 2013)

you should be ok...may take a few minutes longer to get done


----------



## mavven (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

